# help



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

need help with my lcx113hd lowrance unit works fine on a friends boat but not on mine the gps module wont respond with the puck from my other lowrance unit dont know why thinking its not wired right any suggestions i did not wire it in was on the boat when i bought it this spring only the sonar part of it works on my boat tony


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Puck is bad, puck is not getting power. or the GPS part of your unit is shot but that would be the last thing I would image, normally the whole thing tanks not just half of it. Are you using the right puck? and do you know for sure the puck is getting power?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Tony, that LCX-113 will work with an LGC 2000, 3000, or 4000 puck. So, what you are saying if I understand correctly, the LCX-113 gps function works fine on another boat but not yours. Does the current gps in your boat work with the existing antenna? If it does then the antenna is good and there must be an electrical issue between the puck and the 113. The gps puck must have power to it. Typically, in a 113, if the NMEA 2000 cable from the antenna to the 113 unit is wired correctly with the correct termination, antenna receives its power from the power data cable of the 113 unit (unless you have a separate power node on the NMEA network--NOTE: the network/antenna must only have one power hookup). Your antenna may have power thru the old gps, but not through your new 113. If you have any questions, send me a PM with your phone number and I can talk you through the network and power hook ups. I've recently been thru the network stuff myself so I can help you out. Also, the Lowrance site has tutorials in the help section that describes the correct architecture for NMEA 2000 and power to your antenna and unit. If the old gps isn't too old, you may be able to network the antenna, and the two gps' together and have a backup gps using just the one antenna. Also, an LGC 2000 antenna uses Blue connectors and the 113 uses Red connectors. Have you confirmed your network is setup correctly and is compatible with the 113?


----------

